# Earwig



## Donde (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 28, 2022)

Good shot.....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Feb 28, 2022)

-

I wanted to ask: "Who the hell designed that thing?"
but I think I don't really wanna know!


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 28, 2022)

Nice shot! Different from the earwigs that I've seen, but equally creepy. Reminds me of a story from Night Gallery. <Shudder>


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 3, 2022)

Nice shot of a most hated bug as a child in AL. and as Jeff, said, they look different than ours. They were all over the place and occasionally, they would give you a pinch on the foot/toe if you accidentally stepped on one while running around barefoot, which we did all the time.


----------



## Donde (Mar 11, 2022)

Yws they are frightful.


----------

